
Ask HN: What are some examples of great documentation? - beefhash
I&#x27;ve been trying to polish up my skills to write technical and end-user documentation. At this point, I feel like it might be useful to start learning from other people&#x27;s work and filter out what makes them helpful.<p>What are some examples of great documentation? What makes great documentation for you?
======
billconan
Qt's document is the best I have seen,

[http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/accessible-
qwidget.html#introduction](http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/accessible-
qwidget.html#introduction)

I think what made it awesome is

1\. it has lots of examples

2\. it used to be interactive, you can directly comment under the document
page about unclear, inaccurate content. sadly, the recent document removed
this feature.

------
a0-prw
Emacs documentation: it's accurate, avoids unnecessary jargon and, while
written in a 'friendly tone', doesn't talk down to the user.

